# footwear



## lizheaemma (Jun 5, 2005)

I noticed the reference to crocs in eromallagadnama post and had to check out what they were! I have to find some of those! I love clogs and it's all I wear! I have to order them online from this company, one ones with the wooden soles and the leather uppers similar to these, I have a brown eveyday pair and a camoflauge pair and an ordering an krimlin orange pair.






What so you wear and why and 
how long untill MD turns this into a thread on foot fetish or some such thing!:lmao:


----------



## ferny (Jun 5, 2005)

I were my cAt boots when I go out of the hosue most of the time. It's getting warm so I may switch back to my blue Reebok trainers which have no laces. They're fabric and the air goes through them. When I walk the dogs, ride the bike or I'm just arsing around the house I wear my three (or more) year old Reebok Classics. They were white one day...


----------



## Corry (Jun 5, 2005)

I give it 7.2 minutes. (the MD fetish thing)


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 5, 2005)

Actually these are the crocs I have:





They are sooo comfortable


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 5, 2005)

I dont have a shoe fetish 


but i do sell shoes, if you like those IKO's, you should try DANSKO. I would say try birkenstock(ill get you a deal), but you seem to like heels, and heels are something that will never be on a birk.

heels=bad for your feet 

md


----------



## KevinR (Jun 5, 2005)

I love my Sperry Topsiders. I'm looking for a nice Chelsea boot maybe in suede for the fall. And you cannot go wrong with an original Bass Weegun.


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 5, 2005)

hahaha..sperry's....

kevin, were you in a frat in college?


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 5, 2005)

just to show you how far birkenstock has come...this is what im pimping right now as we type :






i know i know, ladies, one at a time


----------



## Corry (Jun 5, 2005)

I can't seem to find my favorite shoes...these are the closest I can find...






Mine aren't that thick, and thay say Corona diagonally all the way across the shoe..and the bottoms aren't yellow, they're blue.  

I don't even like corona..I don't even drink!  But they were 3.99, and they were purdy.


----------



## Meysha (Jun 5, 2005)

OMG, MD, YOU SELL BIRKIS!!!!
They are seriously the only shoes I can wear. My feet are so dodgy and my arches fall and the tendon pulls on my heel. I should seriously have shares in Birkenstock. I was actually thinking of getting a pair of their runners. I've got a few pairs of their sandals and one pair of London's that I just adore and wear everywhere! Next purchase will be a pair of Bostons.

I'm gonna have to check out these Iko's though - they look nice. Are they as good as the birkis?


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 5, 2005)

meysha, what size shoe do you wear? we might be able to work out something...unless you can find them for dirt cheap using euro's..


md


----------



## KevinR (Jun 5, 2005)

> kevin, were you in a frat in college?



Naw, just like the American Trad type of clothes.

I honestly hate the look of athletic shoes, so the canvas deck shoes are as sporty as I go. 

Give me a nice pair of Allen Edmunds, the deck shoe, or Reef flips and I'm happy.


----------



## lizheaemma (Jun 5, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> I dont have a shoe fetish
> 
> 
> but i do sell shoes, if you like those IKO's, you should try DANSKO. I would say try birkenstock(ill get you a deal), but you seem to like heels, and heels are something that will never be on a birk.
> ...



I used to only wear birks but my last pair where bad news, the clog style and I blew out the toe in about 6 months and got into the clogs, mine are actually another name that I couldn't find and I find them even more comfey then birks! I like the hard sole. dansko's all look like they have a  flexable sole. The brand that I like is from sweeden it's tolkien or somthing like that.


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 5, 2005)

dansko's are pretty rigid...they dont move around too much 


i havent heard of those that you were talking about, but im sure they rock


----------



## Meysha (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm a size 38 Normal width in the Birkis. 
I bought a pair off ebay from the US for a really good price with my Euro conversion. But unfortunately I've got no Euros left - so it's back to crap Aussie dollars. They range from about A$80 to A$130 for the sandals and more for others - can't remember.

It's funny you mention you had trouble with your last pair of Birkis, Liz. I've had a bit of trouble with my London's. The sole has worn away really quickly. I think I'll be able to get another week out of them before I wear away the leather. Admittedly I have worn them almost every day for 6 months straight now - but all my other pairs, especially the Arizona sandals, have lasted for ages.


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 5, 2005)

the chemical composition of the soles has changed in an effort to keep overhead down. those soles can be replaced for around 30US dollars. if you wear into the cork at all, its 60US dollars.

38 regular is a pretty common size over here. let me know if you want me to try and square a deal away for you...


md


----------



## terri (Jun 5, 2005)

I pretty much live in Teva sport sandals.   First got a pair when I headed out west the first time, and I've never found anything to beat them in comfort.  

Love 'em!!


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 5, 2005)

How much is it to ship shoes overseas? I would reckon it would be rather expensive...
I was wanting a part of Nike Shox that has the old classic look to them, found some on ebay for like 20 bucks, but then shipping is like 60, which is just crazy b/c they are around 80 bucks here...my mom is headed to thailand in a week, so I'm sending her on a search


----------



## Meysha (Jun 5, 2005)

Yeah ebay is dodgy like that sometimes. They'll make the sale for really cheap - just to get more people to look at their item - but then make up for the cheap item in the shipping costs. Have to be very careful whenever bidding on ebay. I've been ripped off - thankfully not too badly but that's the risk you take I guess.


----------



## Pre-Loved. (Jun 5, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> heels=bad for your feet
> 
> md



at least they look good.....i have a shoe problem


----------



## Xmetal (Jun 5, 2005)

My Collection.... (poorly lit)







I like any kind of shoe/brand just so long as it's comfortable and lasts for ages.


----------



## meotter (Jun 5, 2005)

i often wear my birkenstock sandals... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but when something more active is going on, i fall back on my keen H2 sandals... they rock 





tennis = prince quiktrak ti sneakers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bowling = dexters sst4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i think i have about 20+ odd pairs of footwear in my closet and more at my parents house that i never took with me when i moved 

i'm looking at getting puma speed cats... they're awesome 





too bad i can't remember the model name of the kenneth cole dress shoes i have.

MD, i have a pair of brand new birkenstock shoes (the casual shoes) that are a size too big, can we do an exchange?


----------



## photogoddess (Jun 6, 2005)

I wear Van's sneakers daily, Ugg (men's - not those ugly pink sheepskin ones) hiking boots for hiking, Dansko clogs (wonderful but I rarely wear them) and Ariat zip up paddock boots for the barn and motorcycle rides. I have a pretty good sized collection of high heels and sexy sandals but those never leave the house (CFM shoes).


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 6, 2005)

meotter where do you live?


md


----------



## meotter (Jun 6, 2005)

i live in CT


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 6, 2005)

what style is it?


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 6, 2005)

ok.. I used to wear docs....


----------



## Corry (Jun 6, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> ok.. I used to wear docs....



I have a pair of those!  Most expensive shoes I've ever bought and they HURT MY FEET! For a loooong time I had a pair of shoes that looked just like Docs, only they were generic, and I got them for $15 at Payless Shoes...they were the best, most comfortable shoes I'd ever had.  I had em for 2 years...wore em every single day.  When they wore out, I couldn't find any more like em.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jun 6, 2005)

These are main shoes right now, along with a few other old pairs of New Balances 







     also have these Teva


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 6, 2005)

I had two pairs of docs Corry... the first one wore out after 3 years and yes, I was wearing them almost everyday, not matter if it was sunny and I was by the seaside or in the mountains. The second pair is still "alive" I mean it didn't wear out but I wear them rarely, they are too heavy sometimes


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 6, 2005)

doc martin got bought by nike. now they are cheaper and not as well made. see what america does to good shoes?

jeff, how much did you pay for those dunhams? i saw those on your feet in JT...


md


----------



## ShutteredEye (Jun 6, 2005)

New Balance all the way.


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 6, 2005)

new balance is probably the best tennis shoe on the market. support and quality wise...

md


----------



## Nikon Fan (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## Andrea K (Jun 6, 2005)

here are mine


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 6, 2005)

i have a black pair of DC's that are pretty cool...

10 cool points to andreag5!!!!


md


----------



## Pre-Loved. (Jun 7, 2005)

i'm looking at buying heelys when i'm next in brisbane, awesome shoes with skates in them.


----------



## Meysha (Jun 7, 2005)

Heelys!! *runs away in disgust* You child! There was a guy on my Italy Contiki tour who had them and he was rolling around on them everywhere. You'll break your ankle again!

Hmmm maybe I should've told you that after you bought them - then I could run off with them... or roll away with them!


----------



## Pre-Loved. (Jun 7, 2005)

hahahaha...my boss's daughter has them, she has a size 4 foot (i'm size 10) and i've squeezed into them and rolled around at work.....a sushi bar waitress on skates, what more could you want!!


----------



## Meysha (Jun 7, 2005)

Pre-Loved. said:
			
		

> a sushi bar waitress on skates, what more could you want!!


Ohh katherine I wouldn't say that on this forum.... *whispers* -> there are boys here!!!! and they are very silly sometimes!


----------



## Pre-Loved. (Jun 7, 2005)

you're the only person who still calls me katherine, it's weird.  stop.  

and they're just boys


----------



## Meysha (Jun 7, 2005)

KATHERINE KATHERINE KATHERINE KATHERINE KATHERINE KATHERINE KATHERINE KATHERINE KATHERINE KATHERINE KATHERINE KATHERINE KATHERINE KATHERINE KATHERINE KATHERINE KATHERINE KATHERINE KATHERINE KATHERINE KATHERINE 
KATHERINE KATHERINE KATHERINE KATHERINE KATHERINE KATHERINE KATHERINE KATHERINE KATHERINE KATHERINE KATHERINE KATHERINE.

Hmm just something I learnt from Dan!! 

And stop spamming this thread.. we're talking about shoes.
*Edit*: Just so I don't get kicked off the forum, *Kathi* is my little sister.  :hug:: 

Soo A friend just gave me two huge pairs of her ex-bf shoes to take back to australia but there's absolutely nooo way they're gonna fit in my bag.
How come guys feet are so biiiiig!!!

<---- Awww - I don't wanna post again. Look at that pretty post count... 1234.


----------



## Artemis (Jun 7, 2005)

I have...Nike? simple black Nike trainers, a pair of nice Rolflex or something shoes for work, and a pair or Morocon slippers...real morocon shoes come to think of it...


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 7, 2005)

i know i couldnt ask for anything awesomer than a sushi waitress on skates!!! maybe except if she was wearing this little outfit that kinda......

well...nevermind


----------



## photogoddess (Jun 7, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> How come guys feet are so biiiiig!!!



You know what they say about guys with big feet? Big shoes!   :mrgreen:


----------



## Artemis (Jun 7, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> i know i couldnt ask for anything awesomer than a sushi waitress on skates!!! maybe except if she was wearing this little outfit that kinda......
> 
> well...nevermind



So true, so true...


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 7, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> You know what they say about guys with big feet? Big shoes!   :mrgreen:



long toes too....


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jun 7, 2005)

I practicaly live in these!  Great for summer when your feet get hot you just lift your heel & they suck in cool air all around your foot!







Hmmmm fur lined....................!:heart:


----------



## Meysha (Jun 7, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> i know i couldnt ask for anything awesomer than a sushi waitress on skates!!! maybe except if she was wearing this little outfit that kinda......
> 
> well...nevermind



  *cough cough*  layball:  Boys! That is my sister you're talking about there. layball:


----------



## Artemis (Jun 7, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> *cough cough*  layball:  Boys! That is my sister you're talking about there. layball:



*whimper* Sorry Mistress!


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 7, 2005)

im not sorry, thats hot.


----------



## Corry (Jun 7, 2005)

The dude I work with wears these screwed up looking shoes...they're tennis-type shoes, but they have this big friggen spring in the heal.  My mom made me laugh yesterday by telling me it made her thing "Go Go Gadget Go!"  Hahah....have no idea where to find a picture of them.


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 7, 2005)

z-coils.

i have heard on more than one occassion of ladies breaking ankles in those shoes.



md


----------



## Corry (Jun 7, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> z-coils.
> 
> i have heard on more than one occassion of ladies breaking ankles in those shoes.
> 
> ...



Ouch!  This is a dude though.


----------



## Corry (Jun 7, 2005)

Ok...this is basically the same thing he's got:






Only the colors are different, I guess...


----------



## Meysha (Jun 7, 2005)

Ok I'm sorry... but what is the point of a shoe like that? Unless you're in a medical experiment program where it's imperative that you break your leg!


----------



## Corry (Jun 7, 2005)

I just skimmed an article and it said something about relieving pain in your feet, legs, and back...but there was also something that said "Experts warn that they could do more harm than good".  Also...they're $200/pair! Holy crap!  Wonder if my co-worker (whom I CAN'T FRIGGIN STAND!) will injure himself on em?


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 7, 2005)

and Meysha and Corry.. what do you think about high heels? do you wear them?? I hate


----------



## Meysha (Jun 7, 2005)

I love high heels. The only problem is I can't wear them for very long. I can usually get one day or one night a week with high heels and then my feet are in rehab for a whole week.! Ow! But of course,,, if I've been drinking I can go longer coz ya don't feel the pain then. hehehe. But oooh in the morning I run to my birkis and don't leave them all day.

I still remember the very first pair of high heels I ever owned. I was 12 years old and going to my grade 7 formal and the heel was probably about 2cms high!


----------



## Corry (Jun 7, 2005)

I hate em.  I own one pair, that I've worn once when I was in my best friends' wedding.  I have bad knees though, so I can't really wear em anyway.


----------



## Corry (Jun 7, 2005)

...though they sure make my legs look great!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jun 7, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> doc martin got bought by nike. now they are cheaper and not as well made. see what america does to good shoes?
> 
> jeff, how much did you pay for those dunhams? i saw those on your feet in JT...
> 
> ...


 
90 bucks plus shipping for NB express, l think nike has bought up a lot shoe companys


----------



## Meysha (Jun 8, 2005)

corey_17 said:
			
		

> ...though they sure make my legs look great!


 Yep!! Probably the only good thing about high heels.

Seeing as though I've just emptied my cupboards ... yes finally decided to start packing....Here's a picture of my shoes.

I just threw a pair of runners out that were completely worn away.. but i loved them sooo much! :-(

And yes that is a real pair of Ugg Boots... Not those crappy ones that have been commercialised and cost hundreds of dollars. These are the real thing, bought about 15 years ago. Even has made in Australia written on the bottom. (don't see that on much stuff these days.)


----------



## Xmetal (Jun 8, 2005)

Got small feet? 

Vicky (kiddo  ) I know what you mean by 'commercialised' ugboots - they're all the rage over here now!


----------



## Meysha (Jun 8, 2005)

They're not _that_ small. Size 8 or 9 in Aussie sizes.

They are wide though. It's that damn pommy blood in my veins! 
(see they need the big wide feet to walk over all that squidgy rain sodden land.)


----------



## MDowdey (Jun 8, 2005)

White Madrids, Nubuck Arizonas, and Black Londons.

my kinda girl 


md


----------



## Meysha (Jun 8, 2005)

Woo Hooo!!! I've been MD approved!

:mrgreen: I'm a happy girl now! :mrgreen:


----------



## Pre-Loved. (Jun 8, 2005)

i don't think my shoes would fit in a photo...i have a lot...and i mean A LOT


----------



## Meysha (Jun 8, 2005)

Take a photo! Take a photo! I wanna see!

But I know that you definately wont be MD approved you crazy high heel, platform wearing, rolley sliding girl!


----------



## Pre-Loved. (Jun 8, 2005)

with what vicky?..   to give you an idea at one of my friends apartments i have 20pairs....that's my back up.  Consists of high heels, platforms, joggers, soccer shoes, pluggers, and slides


----------

